# i found this hand detailing guide



## bigluelok (Jan 25, 2008)

can you guys tell me if its any good for a newbie like myself and anything your guys would change?
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=1782397


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho 

i dont see a pre-wash anywhere 
and i do the wheels first 

in the end everyone does their way


----------



## bigluelok (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm a newbie to detailing so I don't know what prewashing is. Is it like soaking the car to loosen up the dirt? And if you would change anything how would you go about it?


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

There are slightly better guides here


----------



## bigluelok (Jan 25, 2008)

im gonna print that one out so i can read it more thouroughly


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

I think you go with what feels comfortable for you, but do take advice from the people on here - some really useful info!


----------

